# Nicegirl13's - The Purge



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's time to start something new, something where i can be creative, something disgusting and not clean, something like Nurgle. 
I am a bit tierd of painting red, so I have decided to start with my new project: "The Purge"!!!
It doesn't mean that ill stop my blood angel project, but ill be switching between these two projects.

The goal is to put great weight on the quality of each miniature, and not rushing the process, since I have my BA almost done. Ill be using them to play​​. However, it must be said that I've never worked with green stuff or any kind of conversions like this before, so I'm a rookie in this field, but will definitely do my best. So if you have any suggestions or any good websites please share them 

Some info about The Purge: 



> _The Purge first appeared in late M36, having been consumed by the belief that the galaxy is hopelessly corrupt and the only way to purity lies in death.
> Even within the holds of Chaos the Purge are a feared and mysterious chapter. Though the Purge have uncertain origins their numbers grow steadily as they continue to bring death to dozens of worlds. In battle the Purge advance slowly and systematically exterminate all traces of life with their poison gas and other indiscriminately deadly weapons. The Purge despise life in all its forms and have waged war against aliens and mankind alike for 3000 years, attempting to exterminate all life in the galaxy. Where the Purge attack, famine and pestilence soon follow. They are known to frequently employ Blight Drones in battle._




















Origin:	Death Guard
Chaos dedication:	Nurgle
Colours:	Black and green
Specialty:	Purges

Source: Lexicanum - The purge


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are some pictures with what i'm working with atm

HellBrute:














































Cultist:


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

looking good, and looking foward for what's to come


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

liking the green stuff work on the big bad boom boom machine, is that going to be a linked auto cannon?


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes legacy its the reaper autocannon still not done with that part


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

cant wait to see it finished keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

hehe thanks 
forgot to post a pic of the cultist champion 











and yeah i coulnt resist hehe:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some nice conversions so far. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work on the buboes.

The cultists look a little off to me; however that might just be the contrast between metal heads and plastic bodies.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see some paint


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Great work on the buboes.
> 
> The cultists look a little off to me; however that might just be the contrast between metal heads and plastic bodies.


aye you are right, they seem to be a bit off, but yeah i think its becuase of the metal on a plastic miniature, ill soon as i figur out what colors to use ill start painting them, but i guess ill have to do a TEST MODEL first, i want to be 100% sure i got it right, the idea is to let the wash do most of the magic (its nurgle) the tricky part will be the rust, and all other details, and i have decided that all marks and so on will be done freehand on them plus the conversions takes some time to do


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks pretty cool... Can't wait until you make the marines. I don't think I've seen the Purge created yet in all of its glory. This will be one of the threads I will watch. They also have some very nice fluff in their background. I heard they are descendents of the Death Guard.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I, too, will be watching this thread progress with interest. I quite like the Prince, so far.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm monitoring this thread! I wish you good luck with the project!


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

It has been a while ago i have posted something and for that i apologies, i have been busy with school, work, low on cash and working on other peoples projects and spend alot of time figuring out how to handling this project  but now i have found a solution and have new material. I want to point out that i haven't painted any models (besides my hellbrute but still WIP) becuase i am still working on the color scheme, i am testing several colors ATM. 

Regular CSM:

So my idea for this unit is to give them a feel of newly fallen space marines and still haven't fully been touched by Nurgle, but are in the early process. Meaning they are nothing speciel yet, and have to prove themselves worthy.

This is still WIP, i atm waiting for a tool called tubetool set, to add some tubes to their helmets and armor, also waiting for DG forgeworld shoulders and some GS on their armor will be done, but not a hole lot of it.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have also been working on the Hellbrute a bit but the color scheme (of the armor am i not happy with yet so that is gonna get repainted, but again WIP)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work converting the CSM packs to look more loyalist.

Excellent hue on the buboes.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

a little update, finish marine with banner, made some conversions on it  and all of the csm have now forgeworld shoulder (on one side) and regular on the other so i can free hand make the mark of the purge, but still waiting on the tubetool set, so i can start painting them


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent job. Papa Nurlge would be proud.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice I like them!

Pallid Flesh (or whatever GW calls it now) is an excellent color to use for your green highlights to keep them looking flat but lighter BTW.

Subbed!


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

The pustules on the hellbrute, they look a bit too solid yellow. How about doing them like nasty spots, red round the base coming up to white/yellow heads?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Gotta love the nurgle, I used the Tube Tool on my Plog: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107072&highlight=Awfun&page=9

Sadly untouched till this degree is finished haha. Keep up the good work!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Really nice standard bearers, what did you make him out of?


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Really nice standard bearers, what did you make him out of?


Thanks, well the flag is from chaos daemons, and the rest is from parts of the chaos space marine box, that i have cutted them out and place them on it


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

All right, so today i was lucky to borrow a tubetool set from a mate, meaning i am now ready to start painting the unit. do you guys want me to post pictures of the process of painting or just the final product?

here are the last pictures unpainted! now with tubes on them and made some battle damage on the armor.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the tubes and conversions. Really great work, be great to see WIP painting shots of it!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent use of the horn stubs as pipe joints.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

LazyG said:


> The pustules on the hellbrute, they look a bit too solid yellow. How about doing them like nasty spots, red round the base coming up to white/yellow heads?


you are right about that, i have also been thinking about how to make it more nasty  but its WIP so it might change alot  



Awfun said:


> Gotta love the nurgle, I used the Tube Tool on my Plog: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107072&highlight=Awfun&page=9
> 
> Sadly untouched till this degree is finished haha. Keep up the good work!


saw your blog its good, and notest we have lots of conversion in common lol =D, keep up the good job!



Jacobite said:


> Love the tubes and conversions. Really great work, be great to see WIP painting shots of it!


cool then ill post some pictures when ill start painting them, but wont post everyone of them, perhaps the process of one and perhaps a bit for the others too, but when all are done ill post pictures of them with a better camera and angle and so on


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

THings are looking quite good here! I really do love the hoses! How do you go about doing them? (they are some of the better ones I have seen)


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Nice I like them!
> 
> Pallid Flesh (or whatever GW calls it now) is an excellent color to use for your green highlights to keep them looking flat but lighter BTW.
> 
> Subbed!


Thanks alot for the tip, i will look in to it, i think i will start painting Them next week, atm i Am Working on others Projects


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> THings are looking quite good here! I really do love the hoses! How do you go about doing them? (they are some of the better ones I have seen)


Thx alot m8, well the helmets are Chaos knights i think (fantasy) and Chaos warriors. But I have removed some of the Horns to be able to use the tubes. And some i have removed one of the horns. Hope it helps


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yet again it has been a while ago i have posted something and for that i apologize.... again... School, work, GF and painting for other people has given me little time to work on my own project, specially now that the exams in school are gonna be soon.

Since it was my birthday some days ago (YARRRR) i recieved some awesome gifts from some on my m8's (thanks guys!!) that should help me with my project:



As i have explained before i want to clearly show who are the newcomers (fallen, renegade, gone rogue) and who are the veterans in my army. 
Hopefully you also will the the difference between my regular CSM and all elites, fast attacks and heavy support (marines).

Havocs:

for quite sometime i knew how i want my havocs to look like, it might come as a shock but i dont like the GW havocs, and specially not when they almost are one piece models, where i cant equip them as i desire. For that reason i have decided to use

Death guard upgrade kit combined with mark 2 leggings, arms and backpack AND LEGION AUTOCANNON SET 

some people might think DUDE have you seriusly bought all that to make a unit of 5?
Yes i have, since i want my army be something i can be proud of (ofc i have to paint them awesomely!!!) and idd it have been very very expensive but i think the result will be worth it.

I must say it was a big job assembling them
but enought text you probably want to see some pics 



if you watch the pictures of the Death guard upgrade kit on FW's page the upgrade kit is a different mark than the arms and leggings, and i wanted to void that (i have been researching what mark the death guard upgrade kit is, and it seems to be either mark 2 or 3), at the same time i think the looks of the mark 2 and 3 are alot better, but you decide 




a little advice or trick, sometime the pieces just does not fit as shown in the picture here:





but if you place the miniature under hot water (really hot, it's gonna hurt a bit becuase you have to have your miniature and your hands under the runing hot water under the entire process, but you have to be patient!!!) in that way you can bend the resin a bit, but remember be patient or else you will break it!
when you are done hurry and turn the cold water on, as cold you can for a couple of seconds so the resin gets hard again and keeps its new position (sorry for my bad english i am doing my best! but let me know if its nonsense!)

it only works on resin!



after that close the small gab with some green stuff  



now pictures of the entire unit!


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad you liked the gift, It was kind of hard to figure out what you needed 

The havoc squad looks great, but I think you should work on the stands of the second guy from the left. Looks like his almost falling over!

But keep working, looking forward to seeing the minis in person!

/Kaizer Out!


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

okay so i have started with my test model, and i need a bit of help

the result so far is this:













now i dont know if i am happy with the colors of the "bubles" perhaps i bit to yellow? dont know, looking for suggestions, if you have a cool color scheme for that or pictures of that please let me know


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd bring the pustules more to red and pink...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, that just made me ill...

This army is looking pretty good. Like what you've done with the conversions and the FW kits look awesome.

Rev


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks good. I'd keep those bubbles orange. They look more like erupting fungus to me than pustules.

And be very careful with red on plague marines, too much or too saturated or too bright and the model will start to look Christmasy.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> And be very careful with red on plague marines, too much or too saturated or too bright and the model will start to look Christmasy.


MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM PAPPA NURGLE!

Love the work! Keep it up!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i don't know how you'd fancy it but the new citadel dry brush paint, hexos palesun, could potentially look amazing lightly blended into the top of those... its a very light yellow with a tint of green


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

returnoftheclown said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM PAPPA NURGLE!
> 
> Love the work! Keep it up!



Im not opening any gift that he sends me.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

A little update!

So now i am almost done with my 10 CSM, what is missing is the rust effect, the symbol (it is harder than i thought) and the base.

i am gonna post some pictures of the painting process, but wont show yet the group picture just yet.


The process of painting these are guys takes a bit longer compared to dry brushed techniques, the method i have decided to uses to really thin down the colors (with water) so the brush lines wont be seen and not destroy some of the details.


I start with giving the miniature a real washed down green, and do this 3-4 times. After that i paint all metal parts.

when that is done i wash the entire miniature down and it gives this effect:



nothing speciel there.
Ones that is done i give it the same color i used before washing it down (really thinned down with water) so it gives a smooth look. 
so the result is:





ones that is dry i apply i brighter green color ( that i mixed myself) in some of the areas that i painted again after the wash, ones again really thinned down with water:

here you can see how thin the color is (just been applied on the picture)



Ones its dry this is the result:



Since i still want to be in some of the areas a bit brighter i applied a really bright green color, which will seems odd, but will be fixed afterwards:



As you can see, it dosent look that great, but to lower that bright color a bit down, i used the color i mixed myself on top of it (again really thinned down with water) and the result is:



by doing this you can see the difference on the shoulder and the leg. but remember dont over do it! 




here the result of the sergent:



i tried to do the logo on the left shoulder BUT it does NOT look good, i will remake it ones my exams are over, and hopefully will get alot better results!



I do need some advice! i cant decide how and what color to use on the base! i have been searching for some inspiration but unable to find something that i like? any suggestions?


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

And guys if you like what i am doing please rate the blog so more people can see it and perhaps get some inspiration for their projects


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually think the freehand on the shoulder pad looks great!

Basing wise have you thought about a deep red dust type scheme? It's not something that is seen very often.

(Also drill your gun barrels out!)


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Today i just finished my test model with the rust effect, some feetback on that would be awesome, since i dont know if the placement of the rust if good enought.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the rust effect on the rifles! I'm not sure if the placement really matters on models this small, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool effects, and effective paint job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Rust on guns is tricky: they will be held differently when in use from when stored, and carried at a different angle when firing or waiting; so general rust seems a good solution rather than obsessing over whether they would be 30% of the time with this part below that and so forth.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

So i have just "finished" (meaning i still need to do free-hand and base) with my nurgle sorcerer =D. It is a bit of a challenge but it was fun to work with it =D


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Love everything!


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Quick question! i need help cant seems to find out if this works or not!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aesthetically the scheme looks fine to me.

Fluff-wise, the metal might be a touch clean for Nurgle.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Aesthetically the scheme looks fine to me.
> 
> Fluff-wise, the metal might be a touch clean for Nurgle.


if its the metal on the model you are talking about then its not done yet, the rust effect will be applied soon on them all, just like the sorcerer


----------

